# Fire wood loads



## Greenwedge (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm by no means a professional firewood'r but I always get a jag when its handy to keep in the good graces of friends and family. I have limited bed space so I have to get creative with my loads. InterestedView attachment 190950
View attachment 190951
View attachment 190952
to see the pictures that this thread brings.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 17, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> I'm by no means a professional firewood'r but I always get a jag when its handy to keep in the good graces of friends and family. I have limited bed space so I have to get creative with my loads. InterestedView attachment 190950
> View attachment 190951
> View attachment 190952
> to see the pictures that this thread brings.


 
Probably the wrong forum, but who cares? 

You are a madman.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 17, 2011)

Firewood may not sound that particularly interesting idea now as the sun is shining, but it will come back to your mind in winter. You can put firewood in your stove and it will make you warm. Also if you have a bad tooth, tie a piece of string around the teeth and the other end on a piece of firewood and throw the log out of the window. Goodbye toothache. Firewood - always keep some in your house.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 17, 2011)

it's like a giant bonecrushing version of Jenga, were you rollin on 2 wheels around every corner like Snoop Dogg


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 17, 2011)

Tepee load :msp_w00t:. Wheres it warm and sunny were 59 and raining,not sure weve even broke 80 degrees yet this year.


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 17, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> it's like a giant bonecrushing version of Jenga, were you rollin on 2 wheels around every corner like Snoop Dogg


 
WORD!!! I put the shnizel in the fizzel of the larch loadinizel!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 17, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> WORD!!! I put the shnizel in the fizzel of the larch loadinizel!


 
Now you need a gold plated bar for your Stihzzle or Husqavizzle, also wearing mink and gaiters over your calks is recommended


----------



## Gologit (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks good to me. As long as you're headed to town anyway you might as well take a little wood with you.


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 17, 2011)

i notice you have a tow hitch plugged in... perhaps its time for a trailer?
itll pay for itself 10fold after the first time you lose a load like that off the back in traffic


----------



## Gologit (Jul 17, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> i notice you have a tow hitch plugged in... perhaps its time for a trailer?
> itll pay for itself 10fold after the first time you lose a load like that off the back in traffic


 
No big deal...dodging firewood chunks in the road is part of the Motor Vehicles department driving test.


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 17, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> i notice you have a tow hitch plugged in... perhaps its time for a trailer?
> itll pay for itself 10fold after the first time you lose a load like that off the back in traffic


 
I'm sure it would but I never know when I'm going to run into some wood. If the crew skid's up a good Tammy and it's handy I make it up. Stashing firewood is out of the question. The local firewooders know where to look and it will be gone the next day every time and I dang sure am not going to drag around a trailer just on the happen chance that there will be some wood to make up that day.....As far as loosing a load.....my firewood stacking and lashing abilities are extraordinary and are guaranteed not to slip, shift, or slide......unless they due.....then my guarantee is void.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 17, 2011)

As far as "professional" goes, I was looking through some... err... paperwork the other day and noted the selling price for several firewood decks that went up recently. One of them I know to have had about 40 cord went for about US$900. A fellow with his ear to the ground and a good truck & trailer could make a killing moving trash from the landing into a big town like Seattle or Portland at US$250/cord. If I had the time I might have a buddy throw a bid in there (avoiding "conflicts of interest") and see what we could do, but right now I'm swamped, so it's an idea that will have to wait.


----------



## slowp (Jul 17, 2011)

I am about ready to start up the wood stove. I live a little bit south of Cedarkerf and Mtngal and it is a gloomy and rainy July morning.

Greenwedge, you have good taste in pickup colors, but should have a bumpersticker on it. Don't be going through any drive through things with that! 

Here's mine, but I can go anytime and get wood because I get it from private land, and it is only 11 miles away. Just this much turns my little fru fru pickup into a low rider.
View attachment 190965


----------



## wyk (Jul 17, 2011)

I brought this load in after cutting a buds maple tree down. It was far more than I really shoulda had in the back of my lil truck
I might post the video of it in the falling thread.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 30, 2011)

Pat, I saw this thread a while back and it reminded me of these pics. Not sure if you were around when I did this (think it was around 1999) but I was tryin to impress ol Dad, by gettin him a helluva load of firewood with his four wheeler...I don't think he was too impressed, lol!


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 30, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Pat, I saw this thread a while back and it reminded me of these pics. Not sure if you were around when I did this (think it was around 1999) but I was tryin to impress ol Dad, by gettin him a helluva load of firewood with his four wheeler...I don't think he was too impressed, lol!


 
Quite the Sourdough there in the last pic


----------



## Wazzu (Jul 30, 2011)

HA HA!!!! I like it all fellas. I know the feeling of not beeing able to leave that tamarack in the woods. You might even have to fill the cab too!!!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 31, 2011)

For me the thing with firewood is heating my house and the cost of the wood (which includes gas for the truck). If the wood is too expensive, then I would instead heat my house with electric or natural gas...

With that said, the more trips I make for a given load of wood, the more expensive the wood is (gas for truck). And the further away the wood is, the more expensive it is.

I have a long bed truck and a similar sized trailer. So I can carry 1 cord per trip. And if the wood is nearby, then that cord is maybe $25 for gas for the truck.

Far away, small bed truck, and no trailer, it might be 1/4 cord and $50 gas per trip. Or $200 per cord! If that was the case, I would say WHY am I doing this if I can buy it already split and delivered for maybe $150 a cord around here?

If you are just using the wood for an occasional fire, but otherwise heat the house by some other means (and having fun getting the wood/splitting), then of course cost is no concern...


----------



## gallegosmike (Jul 31, 2011)

Me and my father drive a round trip of 160 miles for a wee bit under a cord of wood. That is for my load of wood. My father drives a little bit less. I will be spending about $50 per trip!!! Still less then the jerk offs around me asking for mixed cord of pinon & juniper of $275 - $350 . Plus you can not put a price on spending time with your father. I get to spend a half day with my father cutting and loading wood. We all are getting older and who knows how long are parents will be around for...

Firewood permits go on sale for the sante fe nation forest tomorrow at 9am !! Yaaa 

That means that fall will be here soon and football will be back on the idiot box!

GOOOOO Seahawks!!!!

My .02

Mike


----------



## Driver625 (Dec 25, 2011)

Let's see if this works.

View attachment 213371


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Dec 26, 2011)

You crazy nuts (all of you!)


----------



## MerchBanger (Dec 30, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Pat, I saw this thread a while back and it reminded me of these pics. Not sure if you were around when I did this (think it was around 1999) but I was tryin to impress ol Dad, by gettin him a helluva load of firewood with his four wheeler...I don't think he was too impressed, lol!
> 
> Awesome pic.


----------



## MerchBanger (Dec 30, 2011)

*3 Cords*

View attachment 214297
View attachment 214298


----------



## Driver625 (Dec 30, 2011)

Only 3?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MerchBanger (Dec 31, 2011)

Driver625 said:


> Only 3?:hmm3grin2orange:



Trailer is 4X8X12.

This was taken at noon. One saw.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 31, 2011)

Couple of my loads. 16x6 trailer.


----------



## Driver625 (Dec 31, 2011)

MerchBanger, I cheated. I stood there as my buddy loaded the trailer but I did buck a few long ones. Mine is 6'x10'x42". Nice trailer you got there. The barn doors look handy.


----------



## imagineero (Jan 3, 2012)

Ain't really a full load till you fill up the back seat and front passenger seat. You can fit one small round in the glove box, and another on top of the centre console. Can also nurse a round in your lap. Older trucks have some room in the engine bay too.

Shaun


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Jan 3, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Ain't really a full load till you fill up the back seat and front passenger seat. You can fit one small round in the glove box, and another on top of the centre console. Can also nurse a round in your lap. Older trucks have some room in the engine bay too.
> 
> Shaun



Reminds me of a buddy who runs a dump truck with a broken out rear window. He said he can haul an extra 1/2 ton or so in the cab.


----------

